# CTF am 23.07.2006 in Ochtendung



## Siegfried (4. Juli 2006)

Schon wieder eine CTF vor der Koblenzer Haustüre. Ideal für Fahranfänger zu fahren , da kaum Höhenmeter. 

.....der zweite ist der erste Verlierer....


----------



## privy (9. Juli 2006)

hast du einen link?

privy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderin (9. Juli 2006)

Termin mal flott notieren!!

falls ich dann nicht gerade den Odenwald per Bike erobere, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei! ;-)


----------



## Siegfried (10. Juli 2006)

Riderin schrieb:
			
		

> Termin mal flott notieren!!
> 
> falls ich dann nicht gerade den Odenwald per Bike erobere, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei! ;-)



Warum dann in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Gute liegt so nah ??


----------



## R-Bike (13. Juli 2006)

Siegfried schrieb:
			
		

> Schon wieder eine CTF vor der Koblenzer Haustüre. Ideal für Fahranfänger zu fahren , da kaum Höhenmeter.
> 
> .....der zweite ist der erste Verlierer....



Gilt das mit den HM für alle Strecken?

Hat vielleicht jemand ein Streckenprofil (die Homepage des Veranstalters gibt da leider nicht so viel her), vor allem im Hinblick auf HM und Trailanteil.

Interessiere mich in erster Linie für die 70 km, komme aber aus Hennef, d.h. bei der weiten Anfahrt sollte die Tour sich schon lohnen.

Grüsse
R-Bike


----------



## maifelder (13. Juli 2006)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.rst-ochtendung.de/
> 
> Nur mist das da schon Ferien sind.




Und Ironman in Frankfurt. Dann halt im nächsten Jahr, wären ja nur 15km Anreise gewesen, schade.


----------



## Siegfried (13. Juli 2006)

R-Bike schrieb:
			
		

> Gilt das mit den HM für alle Strecken?
> 
> Hat vielleicht jemand ein Streckenprofil (die Homepage des Veranstalters gibt da leider nicht so viel her), vor allem im Hinblick auf HM und Trailanteil.
> 
> ...



Die weite Anfahrt lohnt in jedem Fall, fährt du bei der 70 KM Tour durch eine Super Landschaft. Unter anderem geht die Streck hoch zu einem erloschenen Vulkankegel.Abfahrten zum Moseltal und wieder hinauf.Ein schöner Singeltrail führt durch das Nettetal in Richtung Mayen. Mitfahren !!!!

Gruß.


----------



## karmakiller (13. Juli 2006)

hast du denn auch die Höhenmeterangaben damit man das mal einschätzen kann ?


----------



## null.ahnung (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin letztes Jahr die 70km gefahren.Es waren 68km mit 1114 Höhenmeter.Es waren ca.20% Asphalt.Die Strecke ist sehr unterschiedlich.Bis zur 1. Verpflegung na ja,dann kommt eine sehr schöne Abfahrt zur Mosel(fast).Der Uphill geht auch,dann kommt wieder ein nicht so schönes Stück bis zum superschönen Trail überhalb der Nette(weltbekannter Fluss).Dann wieder ein Übergangsstück bis zum nächsten Nettetrail.Insgesamt entschädigen die schönen Stücke füe die nicht so schönen.
MfG
Oliver


----------



## Riderin (20. Juli 2006)

der Trail an der Nette entlang ist traumhaft 
wenn die Tour durch Felder führt, auch traumhaft..sofern des Getreide noch steht.

Grüße Jana


----------



## cdtreiber (22. Juli 2006)

Hallo

Fährt morgen jemand die 70 km?
Vielleicht kann man sich in Ochtendung treffen und zusammen fahren!?

Komme aus Mülheim-Kärlich.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

